

Questionable Scribbler pen is back after getting booted from Kickstarter - hoopism
http://drop-kicker.com/2014/08/scribble-pen-video-more-deceiving-than-originally-thought/

======
hoopism
Hackaday has been all over this.

They changed crowd fund sites to Tilt and have a new video.

See here: [http://hackaday.com/2014/09/04/scribble-and-the-failings-
of-...](http://hackaday.com/2014/09/04/scribble-and-the-failings-of-tech-
journalism/)

Original kickstart discussion [http://hackaday.com/2014/08/14/scribble-wait-
kickstarter-is-...](http://hackaday.com/2014/08/14/scribble-wait-kickstarter-
is-vetting-projects-now/)

And Tilt CEO is looking into them:
[https://twitter.com/jjbeshara/status/507025228547903488](https://twitter.com/jjbeshara/status/507025228547903488)

